# virtual reality hrlmet or goggs with this laptop



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

i have a
ia nice DELL XPS 15 7590 laptop.



It comes with 130W original DELL power adapter, original battery holds good charge.



SPEC:

CPU: i7-9750H 2.6GHz

Memory: 16GB DDR4

Hard Drive: 512GB SSD NVME

Video card: intel UHD630 plus NVIDIA GTX1650 dedicated graphic adapters

LCD: 3840x2160 UHD LED touch screen

Keyboard: backlit keyboard

WIFI: 2.4GHz/5Ghz compatible

Bluetooth4.1, built-in CAM, 2xUSB, HDMI,USB-C

Original battery in excellent status.

Original 130W power adapter.

Original protection plastic still there.



Windows 10 64-bit version.

i would like to no if there is any vr helmets or vr goggles
for playing back virtual reality films and games for this setup if so can you give me the best in peoples opions to use with this laptop


----------

